# My yourkeepoo haircut gone bad



## liliya44 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was suggested to start a new thread to receive answers. here it is:

My 6 months old puppy used to look more fluffiy before his first haircut, which was 6 weeks ago. The groomer shaved the lengts of his hair due to some matting in couple spots and then she just balanced out the rest of it, even his legs and paws. So after the haircut he looks long and thin. It has been 6 weeks and his hair just started grow on the body,not so much on his legs anymore... Already different groomers told me that my puppy looks more like a poodle with limp yourkee hair,which his hair didnt look limp before, some say that that it is a teenage akward time..what is a reason for his hair looking thinner than they were a months ago before haircut?
I keep looking on a previous pictures and videos when he had more, long and fluffy hair. What happened? is he ever will get same hair back, how long does it take for the hair to grow so it shows? 
I have attached pictures of him before and after the haircut.
thanks you so much for answering on my question 
Charlie's mom


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

He looks matted in the before pic. Its likely the thick feeling his hair had before the cut was actually matts. Puppies almost never have the same adult coat, and his is likely changing over too. Being a mixed breed, you dont know what his adult,coat will be until he is about a year and a half old. At that point, it wont change anymore, and could be done as early as 9 months old. Every yorkipoo I groom has thin, wispy wavy hair. It tends to stick out and not lay in any direction very well because of the cowlick type waves. A haircut does not change coat texture or thickness anymore than it does when we cut our own hair.  He is cute, but sure needed that grooming from the looks of the before pic. ;-)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Like Graco said. He loks very matted to me in the before picture. and he was "fluffy" looking likley because of the matting he had. yorkie/poodle croses I groom normally have flat, wavy hair. not fluffy like. 

If you are going to want to keep him with long hair. you need to look after his coat at home. by brushing every day so matting doesnt happen. matting is painful to dogs, pulls on skin, causes skin brusing, and is just painful


----------



## liliya44 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for writing your thoughts. Ok, I understand that this "bad" haircut was suppose to happened. I think, since that time Charlie also grew, he has gotten taller and longer and it seems that his hair is not growing fast enough. Just past days, I started seeing some sign of fluffiness again, but his hair still short and maybe it will not grow more, and it is thin , like baby hair. So, moving on and embracing shorter hair now. What hairstyle will work on him. I see many pictures of hairstyles for yourkee breed, just not sure which will be possible to do with his hair?...
These are the most recent pictures of him.
thank you for suggestions.
let me know if I can answer any questions also. I am in a skin care business


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

liliya44 said:


> Thank you so much for writing your thoughts. Ok, I understand that this "bad" haircut was suppose to happened. I think, since that time Charlie also grew, he has gotten taller and longer and it seems that his hair is not growing fast enough. Just past days, I started seeing some sign of fluffiness again, but his hair still short and maybe it will not grow more, and it is thin , like baby hair. So, moving on and embracing shorter hair now. What hairstyle will work on him. I see many pictures of hairstyles for yourkee breed, just not sure which will be possible to do with his hair?...
> These are the most recent pictures of him.
> thank you for suggestions.
> let me know if I can answer any questions also. I am in a skin care business


Because he is a mix breed, and does not have either yorkie hair or poodle hair, there is no "real" haircut. Its just what look you like best, and are able to maintain. Personally, wavy stringy hair drives the perfectionist groomer in me crazy, and to me looks best shorter, becuase when its sticking out it makes me crazy. Lol If you like it long, you can. Just brush and comb daily,,and keep regular professional groomings every 6 weeks or so to maintain the length. You can also have him clipped a bit shorter on the body and longer scissored legs to help hide the skinny long leg look. All the yorkipoos with coats like your guy that I groom tend to grow much slower than most breeds, so dont expect his hair to grow more than 1/4 inch a month, if that.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, and its looking like his hair is starting to twist and clump together in the recent photos u posted, so be sure to be brushing and combing daily to prevent matting again.


----------



## liliya44 (Mar 16, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> Because he is a mix breed, and does not have either yorkie hair or poodle hair, there is no "real" haircut. Its just what look you like best, and are able to maintain. Personally, wavy stringy hair drives the perfectionist groomer in me crazy, and to me looks best shorter, becuase when its sticking out it makes me crazy. Lol If you like it long, you can. Just brush and comb daily,,and keep regular professional groomings every 6 weeks or so to maintain the length. You can also have him clipped a bit shorter on the body and longer scissored legs to help hide the skinny long leg look. All the yorkipoos with coats like your guy that I groom tend to grow much slower than most breeds, so dont expect his hair to grow more than 1/4 inch a month, if that.


 Ok,I don't want his hairstyle be too long, like having a skirt, no, just slightly longer to look more hairbody fuller, but if shorter haircut will make his hair look fuller, I m ok with it, but what hairstlyle hair can hold, any style? What about face, will his hair hold round or square style?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

His face should hold either of those styles, and schnauzer faces look cute too if you go short on the body.


----------



## Gizzie (Feb 5, 2012)

IMO, he looks cute in all the pics 
I have a mix breed too, so its so hard to get the "right" hair cut for him.
visiting the groomers tomorrow!!! wish me luck!


----------



## liliya44 (Mar 16, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> His face should hold either of those styles, and schnauzer faces look cute too if you go short on the body.


I think, I found good groomer, who cares, and she will try to make him look more fuller and cute on Wednesday. Thank you for your suggestions, I will mention them also to her. Wish me luck  I will post pictures also.


----------



## liliya44 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gizzie said:


> IMO, he looks cute in all the pics
> I have a mix breed too, so its so hard to get the "right" hair cut for him.
> visiting the groomers tomorrow!!! wish me luck!


 thank you for the compliment He is adorable,
What mix breed do you have? 
GOOD LUCK with the haircut, take some pictures !


----------



## liliya44 (Mar 16, 2012)

liliya44 said:


> Ok,I don't want his hairstyle be too long, like having a skirt, no, just slightly longer to look more hairbody fuller, but if shorter haircut will make his hair look fuller, I m ok with it, but what hairstlyle hair can hold, any style? What about face, will his hair hold round or square style?


Also, I was told that his hair and body will change once he will get neutered?


----------

